# Easter Holiday



## Ruthanne (Mar 26, 2020)

Thought I'd start this early.  Well, we all will make it to Easter, hopefully.

Here is a little on Easter:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Easter

Anyone wanting to add to this Easter thread with pictures and things, feel free.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 26, 2020)

Here is a little tidbit about Easter eggs:

For something about Easter eggs click on this link!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Lc jones (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 26, 2020)

Eostre, Goddess of Spring and the dawn.  The origin of  Easter.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 26, 2020)

Ruthanne:  I don't have any pictures but thank you so much for bringing us all hope and sunshine.  Weneed this right now, so much!


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## exwisehe (Mar 26, 2020)

I feel sorry that I will not be able to attend a service for Easter.  I can't remember the last time I missed one.

Of course, t.v. is there, but it is not the same as being there - singing, praising, being among long-time friends, etc.
It will not be the same.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## jujube (Mar 26, 2020)

I can remember being firmly convinced that the Easter Bunny laid decorated eggs.  It made perfect sense to me.....

I wish I still believed fun stuff like that.


----------



## Wren (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## jujube (Mar 29, 2020)

Remember the joy of getting a new Easter outfit when you were a kid?  Dress, little hat, lacy gloves, new shiny patent leather shoes with fancy socks.  Everybody looked so nice and were so proud of their new outfits.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 30, 2020)

jujube said:


> Remember the joy of getting a new Easter outfit when you were a kid?  Dress, little hat, lacy gloves, new shiny patent leather shoes with fancy socks.  Everybody looked so nice and were so proud of their new outfits.


Yes I remember well.  Often my mother would make my new Easter dress.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 31, 2020)

Does anyone recall Easter corsages?  The girls in my family always got one on Easter for our new dresses.  They were so pretty!


----------



## RubyK (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Does anyone recall Easter corsages?  The girls in my family always got one on Easter for our new dresses.  They were so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 97479


No, but I always got a Christmas corsage.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Apr 1, 2020)

When my dad was alive, he was a big kid on all of the major holidays. He would buy my mom flowers and him and mom would buy my sister and me Easter baskets. Of course, he also made himself a basket, which included painted eggs, chocolate Easter bunny, and a variety of Russell Stover chocolates and jelly beans.

My mom liked her hats, so she always had a new hat for Easter church service.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 1, 2020)

oldman said:


> When my dad was alive, he was a big kid on all of the major holidays. He would buy my mom flowers and him and mom would buy my sister and me Easter baskets. Of course, he also made himself a basket, which included painted eggs, chocolate Easter bunny, and a variety of Russell Stover chocolates and jelly beans.
> 
> My mom liked her hats, so she always had a new hat for Easter church service.


Your dad sounds like he was a fun guy....his Easter basket sounds so yummy!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 2, 2020)

RubyK said:


>


Love the line “If you want to test your memory, try to recall what you were worrying about one year ago today.”  Really puts things into perspective. Happy Easter!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 2, 2020)

RubyK said:


>


Can I eat them all?  Please.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 2, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> No, but I always got a Christmas corsage.


Yes - my mother (the twice a year Catholic) used to bring in buds to force them to bloom and would make corsages.  Despite many issues, she was talented.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 3, 2020)

As children we used to hard boil eggs and decorate them.  On Easter Sunday, we would take them to a nearby hill (or slope) and roll them down.  We did this with our own children, but the tradition has died out and nobody here bothers much with Easter.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 3, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> As children we used to hard boil eggs and decorate them.  On Easter Sunday, we would take them to a nearby hill (or slope) and roll them down.  We did this with our own children, but the tradition has died out and nobody here bothers much with Easter.


I used to like dipping the eggs in dye and writing on them in crayon first.  Just remembered that, a fond memory!  Thanks Capt.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 3, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> As children we used to hard boil eggs and decorate them.  On Easter Sunday, we would take them to a nearby hill (or slope) and roll them down.  We did this with our own children, but the tradition has died out and nobody here bothers much with Easter.


Sad. It’s still a big deal here.  It will be hard on the children not to go to the Easter egg hunts at the parks, and the dress you dog as a bunny events.  I already got the Easter baskets for the “boys” in the group home.  Taking them over tomorro.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 4, 2020)

Ecci Agnus Dei


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 4, 2020)

Good memories from all of you  made me reminisce back to the good ole days, with my kids and grandkids, cooking the Easter ham with pineapple slices and maraschino cherries on top for decoration effects, home baked white cake with green shredded coconut on top, and always an egg hunt outside and inside.....fills my heart with joy thinking about all this.....more of a celebration of Springtime.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 4, 2020)

This image reminds me of one Easter when I was child who got a big stuffed animal Easter Bunny.  Used to love my stuffed animals and took them to bed with me.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 4, 2020)

RubyK said:


>


Love your signature.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 5, 2020)

Did any of you grow up with a butter lamb on the Easter table?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 5, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Did any of you grow up with a butter lamb on the Easter table?


no but that sure is cute!


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2020)

Senior egg hunt


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Did any of you grow up with a butter lamb on the Easter table?


No, but I wish I did!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2020)

This was the lamb we had on Easter. (and sometimes ham)


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 5, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Did any of you grow up with a butter lamb on the Easter table?


Grew up with butter on the lamb chops


----------



## RubyK (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 5, 2020)

RubyK said:


>


I recommend the chocolate pudding peeps shaped like bunnies-yummy!!


----------



## RubyK (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2020)

Palm Sunday begins Holy Week


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2020)

Italian Easter Pie


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## peppermint (Apr 7, 2020)

RadishRose..I make Italian Easter pie, every year for my kids....This will be the first year ever with out our kids....We are not home and not
allowed to go to our State....Hopefully we will be able to return there in early May....
Anyway, we are buying food on line...They deliver to our house tomorrow...I will be making Italian Easter pie for just me an Hubby....
It''s a very sad time not seeing our family on Easter Sunday....
Everyone, Be Well....


----------



## Keesha (Apr 7, 2020)

Doug  Ford, premier of Ontario declares the Easter Bunny as essential services. ♥
https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/mobile/e...r-in-ontario-amid-covid-19-pandemic-1.4886741


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2020)

peppermint said:


> RadishRose..I make Italian Easter pie, every year for my kids....This will be the first year ever with out our kids....We are not home and not
> allowed to go to our State....Hopefully we will be able to return there in early May....
> Anyway, we are buying food on line...They deliver to our house tomorrow...I will be making Italian Easter pie for just me an Hubby....
> It''s a very sad time not seeing our family on Easter Sunday....
> Everyone, Be Well....


@peppermint , I love it, but no one I know makes it anymore. I know you miss the kids at Easter, but you have the Easter pie!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

A ceramic dish I got at a sale at the senior center.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 9, 2020)

I view Easter as being a celebration of Spring - named after Eostre, the Anglo-Saxon Goddess of Spring and flowers.  Like many festivals that are based on the Equinox or Solstice, various religions have adopted Easter.   We will have a nice meal on Sunday to celebrate the rebirth of nature after the winter, though we attach no religious significant to it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 9, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> I view Easter as being a celebration of Spring - named after Eostre, the Anglo-Saxon Goddess of Spring and flowers.  Like many festivals that are based on the Equinox or Solstice, various religions have adopted Easter.   We will have a nice meal on Sunday to celebrate the rebirth of nature after the winter, though we attach no religious significant to it.


That's nice Capt.  Having a meal with someone is great, wish I could, too.


----------



## Lc jones (Apr 9, 2020)

The only reason why I celebrate this day.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> That's nice Capt.  Having a meal with someone is great, wish I could, too.


Me too. Can't get near my five family members nor any of my friends. They can't either.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 10, 2020)

Started Easter early this year. Yesterday’s dinner - turkey with potatoes, vegetables & gravy and dessert.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 11, 2020)

We've got a goose for dinner tomorrow.  We had hoped that our daughter would be joining us, but because of the Covid-19 virus, she's stuck 400 miles away.  She said that her work had given all staff another day vacation at Easter.  "Great" she said - another day stuck at home!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 11, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Did any of you grow up with a butter lamb on the Easter table?



Wasn't Easter at my Grandparents home w/o  an Easter Lamb. .... always there.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter everyone, have a wonderful day!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter everyone. I'm missing my family so much. I keep thinking of what I would be doing had all this not happened. I'd be putting the ham in the oven,setting the table just so. Hiding the grand kids Easter baskets and thinking about all the Easter gatherings with family no longer here. 
Not a good day but I'm hoping we all will be together soon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2020)

Just stumbled across this old Paul Harvey video, thought it would have a good home here.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2020)

Squirrel found an Easter egg.


----------

